# Which state has happiest people?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://m.newser.com/story/182635/americ ... state.html

I think Hawaii got first place for five years in a row. Now they are not in the top three. I wonder if other states will wonder why? They joke about North Dakota, but if they read this, look at our economy, our crime rate, the attitude of our people will they start to get a hint? Naw couldn't happen. That would require intelligence.

scale of 0 to 100:

1. North Dakota: 70.4
2. South Dakota: 70
3. Nebraska: 69.7 (tie)
4. Minnesota: 69.7 (tie)
5. Montana: 69.3


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Michigan Upper peninsula would have also ranked except we are connected to a nether region. Why are so many people happy? It's winter and each morning we awaken to find we have not frozen to death......yet.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

oldfireguy said:


> Michigan Upper peninsula would have also ranked except we are connected to a nether region. Why are so many people happy? It's winter and each morning we awaken to find we have not frozen to death......yet.


That was worth a chuckle! But they are sure getting their share of winter south and east.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I traveled the I 94 corridor a lot in the early 1980's and never met any one who didn't treat me well. How ever as a deer hunter I'll pass and stay in the unhappy state of Michigan with it's two rifle bucks and pay the $12.00 for the tags. I don't go near Detroit either.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got back from Texas. From one area to another it was variable. People around Uvalde were some of the nicest people I ever met. Then around Lahitas in the lower Big Bend they must not like tourists. One big sign said "commercial tourists not welcome, your consider trespassers by those who live here". Then a couple learned way forward in their windshield to flip you off when meeting them on the road. They could not have seen the license plate that fast, so it must have been just because we were towing a camper. 
Ya, the upper peninsula is beautiful. So many nice places to live in this world.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder if being happy has any correlation to having the highest church going population?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

wife and I rode our motorcycle to Maine one year (1987) on a vacation. We crossed into Ont. Canada at Port Edwards. rode thru Canada with out incident then took a little knowen back road at the far eastern end of Ont. to get to New York state. short ride thru New Your was also with out incident. Wasn't 5 miles inside Vermont and some one tried to run us off the road. We stopped at a road side information stand a couple miles later and the lady told my wife they don't much like people on motorcycle's there as I was picking up rocks to defend our selves with.

On the way home we made it a quick passage thru Vermont not stopping for any thing.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, there are idiots everywhere. I was bow hunting elk in Montana this fall. My son, his friend, and I split up. I went in a dead end small road, and hiked to the top of a saddle about a half mile above. I heard a four wheeler down around my truck. When I got back the guy had wedged 400 pound boulders off the mountain side onto the road. That and dropped 12 inch diameter ponderosa pine over the road. If it had been evening instead of morning I would have been there all night. If it had been another old guy like myself with heart trouble he would be there yet. It took me two hours using small pine for bars and small rocks as fulcrums to get 1/4 mile. Idiots like this could kill and old geezer.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> I wonder if being happy has any correlation to having the highest church going population?


Probably more to do with the highest beer consumption per capita in the nation.

Seriously,,,with or without beer, if I didn't live on the edge of Minnesota lake country and the promise of 
another great open water season, this winter would have done me in.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if being happy has any correlation to having the highest church going population?
> ...


I blew $600 on a new aqua camera and only made it ice fishing twice. I should have spent it on more ammo components. I took two rifles along to Texas because I seen so many "Free Hog Hunting" posts on the internet. Well, it turns out the only free hog hunting is by drawing and your chances are 1/5000 or less. The hogs are tearing up the place, but they still want to be paid to hunt them. If I wanted to wait at one state park to see if there were any cancellations I could have hunted a state park for a day for $48. 
Then we headed to west Texas where Aoudad are running all over the place. Well, last year, but not this year. I'm not sure what happened, but a local told me this: He said there were so many Aoudad that no one would pay the high fence operators to hunt them anymore. The high fence operators put pressure on the legislature and the legislature put pressure on the state game and fish etc etc etc. Anyway, the Aoudad live on the dessert cliffs with no cover. Helicopters came in and darted them then sold them for pittance to the high fence operators. Locals say they have not seen any Aoudad for months. $4000 to hunt one now.
Oh, well I'm back in God's country, North Dakota. Just about time to dip a line.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I notice your username turned red, whats it take to reach this status on the forum?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmmm I just noticed that myself. Sasha and Abby and I were asked to approve new members and other administrative duties. I don't know what it takes. I guess being here a while and active, but beyond that??????


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

SHHHHHHHH, do not want anybody to know this. Kinda like people think this state is a bad place to be.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> Hmmm I just noticed that myself. Sasha and Abby and I were asked to approve new members and other administrative duties. I don't know what it takes. I guess being here a while and active, but beyond that??????


I've enjoyed reading your views on here over the years Plainsman. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you very much fieldgeneral. The only thing that has ever bothered me is some of the hot topics. Those I debate I think I agree with 98% of what they say. I'm just to stubborn to accept the 2% that I don't agree with. Anyway, thanks for the comment.


----------

